# Half blind rescue dove



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Rescue Dove Blink is available for adoption here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $15.

Blink trapped in with a fancier's homing pigeons and was injured by them in transit to the Twin Cities Show, where she was surrendered.
Having healed as much as she can be, she is blind on the left side and her crown is scarred on the right side.
She is skittish, and not suitable to be bred.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

What a beautiful bird.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Poor thing.Hope it gets a nice home


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think he is very pretty, but I would just be trying to find her a good home, and asking people to pay for a half blind dove, who is also skittish, and not good for breeding, doesn't seem like a way to find a home. I would just be happy to find a good home, and would feel like they were doing something good for me. Going to be more difficult if you are going to charge them for her.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I think he is very pretty, but I would just be trying to find her a good home, and asking people to pay for a half blind dove, who is also skittish, and not good for breeding, doesn't seem like a way to find a home. I would just be happy to find a good home, and would feel like they were doing something good for me. Going to be more difficult if you are going to charge them for her.


While I understand where you are coming from, charging an adoption fee is a safety measure.

That's layer one of the screening process. $15 isn;t going to break the bank for any one, and if they can;t afford that, how on earth can they afford to house her, feed her, or take her to the vet if sh needs it?

Offering an animal for free is dangerous, and not only because of the people who would out right hurt it. Impulse grabs can lead very easily to neglect and the bird having a cost makes people stop and think first whether or not they really want her.

And the fee goes back into the needs of the next rescue birds that come in. Meds cost, and that at least takes a little dent out of it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can understand what you are saying, but still don't think your chances of finding a home are very good when you are charging for her. Too bad, pretty bird. Can you just maybe try to check them out well? Maybe someone local who keeps doves.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I can understand what you are saying, but still don't think your chances of finding a home are very good when you are charging for her. Too bad, pretty bird. Can you just maybe try to check them out well? Maybe someone local who keeps doves.


What makes you think there isn't any other screening?

I run a licensed pet shop out of my home. We are inspected by the Ga. Department of Agriculture. And like some of the bigger chain pet stores, there is space set aside here to foster rescue birds until we find the right match for them.

I got a dealers license so that I could both raise pet doves and foster unwanted rescues. 

I get them what ever vet care they need, and then adopt them out once they are well enough to go.

Would you seriously walk into an animal shelter and say: 
"That's a nice lookin' dog. Such a shame it'll never get adopted if people have to pay a fee." 
Or:
"I'd consider it a favor if some one took that shy dog that can't work or be bred off my hands."


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think it's the same thing at all. Just thought your chances of finding a good home would go up if you weren't charging for a disabled bird. Most are just happy to find a good home and not make any money on it. JMO. Good luck with your birds.
I didn't say there wasn't any other screening. You said there was a concern that without charging, someone might take the bird for bad purposes, so I just suggested screening them. It was just a suggestion. Doesn't really matter to me what you do.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I just hope the lovely bird gets a good home soon.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks every one! 

Blink finally went home on Monday!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the happy news!


----------

